# Ghost mantid problem



## Joe (Mar 3, 2005)

My Only ghost mantid that hatched out of my ooth last summer, has a "little" problem I think. It is way smaller than a regular subadult ghost than the last ghosts i had before. In the first pic below, is a normal sub-adult female ghost(The larger one). and the pic below that one is the ghost i have now. They are both compared to a US quarter. I've been feedin this ghost mantid normally but something's keeping it from getting to a normal sized ghost at subadult stage. It's only L5 and its subadult already!!  I hope you guys get what i'm saying and can help me on whats going on.

Joe

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?photo=197499

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?photo=197498


----------

